# [RISOLTO] - comandi da bash non funzionano piu'

## lsegalla

Sto ultimando l'installazione di gentoo su una macchina (puntualmente vecchiotta) e ci son apparentemente riuscito anche benino se non fosse per un piccolo particolare inquietante... dopo aver aggiornato tutto il sistema (ho risolto strada facendo un po' di problemi noti tipo mktemp che blocca coreutils, cracklib che mi bloccava qualcosa e robe di questo tipo) al termine di tutto eseguo il comando ls e mi capita il seguente errore:

```
-bash: /usr/bin/ls: No such file or directory
```

(questo mi capita dalla tty 1 dove ho fatto tutto, nella tty 2 funziona tranquillamente)

Facendo emerge -uDNp world mi dice che non c'è bisogno di emergere nient'altro

Un revdep-rebuild mi dice che è tutto a posto.

Avete consigli per me ?

Per ora evito di riavviare che temo il peggio con sta macchina lentona...Last edited by lsegalla on Wed Jun 18, 2008 12:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

beh, ha ragione, ls dovrebbe stare in /bin e non in /usr/bin, controlla la variabile PATH dando

```
$PATH
```

altro consiglio, su macchine vecchiotte con tempi di compilazione lunghi fai prima ad utilizzare gli stage aggiornati di funtoo, al posto degli stage3 2007.0 ufficiali, altrimenti quando dai emerge -uDvaN world ti ci mette una vita e come hai detto, incontri problemi tipo cracklibs e mktemp

----------

## Tigerwalk

a me dice

```
$ which ls

/usr/bin/ls
```

----------

## lsegalla

L'output che ottengo è il seguente:

```

-bash: /usr/local/sbin: /usr/local/bin: /usr/sbin: /usr/bin: /sbin: /bin: /opt/bin: /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1: /usr/kde/3.5/sbin: /usr/kde/3.5/bin: /usr/qt/3/bin: No such file or directory
```

PS - per usare gli stages di funtoo è sufficiente che io faccia la normale installazione di gentoo col suo bel cd e poi vado solo a scaricare gli stage da quei mirror ?

----------

## k01

nel path ci sono anche /bin e /sbin, quindi non dovrebbe darti quell'errore. hai già provato a dare

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

altre soluzioni al momento non mi vengono in mente

comunque sì, l'installazione con gli stage di funtoo è uguale identica a quella con gli stage ufficiali, non cambia nulla, a parte il fatto di trovare un sistema già compilato per la tua architettura a differenza del generico mtune=i686

----------

## djinnZ

verifica /etc/securetty o come diavolo si chiama e controlla con set che non ci siano alias strani nell'ambiente.

lancia anche un env-update ; source /etc/profile

----------

## crisandbea

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> L'output che ottengo è il seguente:
> 
> ```
> 
> -bash: /usr/local/sbin: /usr/local/bin: /usr/sbin: /usr/bin: /sbin: /bin: /opt/bin: /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1: /usr/kde/3.5/sbin: /usr/kde/3.5/bin: /usr/qt/3/bin: No such file or directory
> ...

 

hai per caso eliminato bash a causa di qualche blocco????

ciauz

----------

## lsegalla

Sembrerebbe tutto risolto subito dop aver dato source /etc/profile

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> hai per caso eliminato bash a causa di qualche blocco???? 

 

Direi di no.... mi son guardato bene da far sta cosa perchè una volta ho già combinato un casino e una lezione mi è sufficiente, ihih    :Smile: 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> verifica /etc/securetty o come diavolo si chiama e controlla con set che non ci siano alias strani nell'ambiente.
> 
> lancia anche un env-update ; source /etc/profile

 

Qui non ho capito esattamente cosa si intende per "verificare /etc/securetty" ?

Ho visto che si tratta di un file che esiste e dentro c'è un bel po' di roba, se serve lo posto (comunque il problema sembrerebbe risolto quindi forse è superfluo)

PS - se è tutto a posto vi ringrazio molto    :Very Happy: 

-- EDIT --

Mi son fatto un man source e un man env-update ma non ho capito cosa fanno esattamente sti comandi, approfondirei volentieri se non abuso della vostra pazienza   :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Mi son fatto un man source e un man env-update ma non ho capito cosa fanno esattamente sti comandi, approfondirei volentieri se non abuso della vostra pazienza  

 

Per env-update: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=5

Per source: praticamente viene "riletto" il file che viene specificato (i guru mi passino il termine sempliciotto  :Razz:  )

----------

## lsegalla

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> beh, ha ragione, ls dovrebbe stare in /bin e non in /usr/bin, controlla la variabile PATH dando
> 
> ```
> $PATH
> ```
> ...

 

1. Ma praticamente per fare sta cosa con funtoo in teoria basta che io vada su http://www.funtoo.org/linux/x86/ e mi scarichi lo stage aggiornato. Ma dunque quello è precompilato e va bene per piu' macchine ?

2. vedo uno stage1 e uno stage2, poi una directory "meta" dove dentro c'è anche uno stage3. Quale è quello che devo usare ?

----------

## k01

quelli targati x86 sono compilati con chost i486 e cflags mtune=i686 se non ricordo male, quindi vanno bene per i486 e i586 di sicuro. l'ultimissimo stage3 per x86 non è ancora pronto a quanto vedo, quindi vai al penultimo che è più vecchio di tre giorni e scarichi quello: http://www.funtoo.org/linux/x86/funtoo-x86-2008.06.16/stage3-x86-2008.06.16.tar.bz2

----------

